# Heavy Duty Schwinn rim from Whizzer



## 4scuda (Feb 14, 2022)

This is a schwinn rim, I am not sure of the designation for these heavy spiked rims used on whizzers. To date it, the bike had a planes and trains badged whizzer frame. Bendix rear end which I would think should need new bearings.  I don’t know if it will clean up all the way I’ve pictured the worst spots. $30 shipping from Georgia I accept all types of payment.


----------



## Kaneskustoms (Feb 14, 2022)

$20


----------



## 4scuda (Feb 14, 2022)

Not close no deal


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 14, 2022)

That is a'n 80s Heavy duty wheel off a Schwinn Cruiser


----------



## Kaneskustoms (Feb 14, 2022)

I have the front


----------



## 4scuda (Feb 17, 2022)

Here is the bike it came off of. The frame has the whizzer indents. It could be the back wheel was replaced how do you tell if its from the 1980s heavy duty bikes.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 17, 2022)

4scuda said:


> Here is the bike it came off of. The frame has the whizzer indents. It could be the back wheel was replaced how do you tell if its from the 1980s heavy duty bikes.View attachment 1571822



It looks as though you have an older rim and a newer hub and spokes. The hub could not be any earlier then 76. The hub shell and brake arm tell me that. The center stamped rim however is older and I'm unsure of the last year for their production. It is a HD wheel for sure and has value. Good luck


----------



## Kaneskustoms (Feb 17, 2022)

Look closely at the spokes  and see if they have marks from the sheath mounts. I didnt see any  O-O


----------



## Manhrs (Feb 17, 2022)

The cruiser spokes would be .105 and the whizzer spokes would be .120 with huge nipples 😉


----------



## Kaneskustoms (Feb 17, 2022)

Manhrs said:


> The cruiser spokes would be .105 and the whizzer spokes would be .120 with huge nipples 😉



Ha Ha


----------

